# pantograph propeller duplicator



## Robbo1948 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I fly a powered paraglider and I'm tired of having to buy propellers. I've got a box full of broken ones. I'd like to know if anyone has plans for a Prop Duplicator :help:
robbo1948


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello Robbo welcome to the router forums
I don`t do any flying, but some one here can help you I am sure.
Rob


----------



## Robbo1948 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Prop Duplicator*



RobW said:


> Hello Robbo welcome to the router forums
> I don`t do any flying, but some one here can help you I am sure.
> Rob


Hi Rob,
Thanks for the welcome, I'm sure someone will know
Rob:laugh:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Try copycarver.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rob

You may want to check out you-tube ,they are now getting 10,000 clips per. day.. you may find what you are looking for.

Propellerman | Prop Tips
Propellerman | Prop Tips

YouTube - plane propeller
=========
Also you may want to check out the new show called Make on the PBS on Sundays..about 4 weeks ago a guy was making his own prop's ..

makezine.com: MAKE: Projects
MAKE: Videos

makezine.com: MAKE: Community

========



Robbo1948 said:


> Hi Rob,
> Thanks for the welcome, I'm sure someone will know
> Rob:laugh:


----------

